# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 10.02 Released [9/12/2017]

## mohamed73

Biggest ever All in One Android Tool  With Basic to Advance Functions Present and Next Generation Tool  *Update # 20*  *What is New ?* MTK *Added MTK Read Device Information in Flash Mode
Added MTK FRP Reset in Flash Mode for the following Chip-sets*  *MT6572**MT6577**MT6753**MT6735**MT6735M**MT6592**MT6580**MT6592**MT6795**MT6753**MT6795**MT6737T**MT6737M**And Many More other MTK Chips.**MTK Flasher Improved will Support Latest Chip-sets Flashing.*  *ZTE Added New ZTE Models with the Following Support *  *ZTE Sonata 3 Z832   -  * *Added(Reset FRP, Reset All Locks(Without Data Loss), Format, Backup, Restore, Wipe Security)  - World's First   * *ZTE AXON A1    -     * *Added(Reset FRP, Reset All Locks(Without Data Loss), Format, Backup, Restore, Wipe Security)  - World's First    * *ZTE AXON A1P     - * *Added(Reset FRP, Reset All Locks(Without Data Loss), Format, Backup, Restore, Wipe Security)  - World's First    * *ZTE AXON A1R   -    * *Added(Reset FRP, Reset All Locks(Without Data Loss), Format, Backup, Restore, Wipe Security)  - World's First    * *ZTE BLADE A310       -  * *Added(Reset FRP, Reset All Locks(Without Data Loss), Format, Backup, Restore, Wipe Security)  - World's First    * *ZTE BLADE A460    -    * *Added(Reset FRP, Reset All Locks(Without Data Loss), Format, Backup, Restore, Wipe Security)  - World's First    * *ZTE BLADE A470    -     * *Added(Reset FRP, Reset All Locks(Without Data Loss), Format, Backup, Restore, Wipe Security)  - World's First    * *ZTE GRAND X2  Z850    -  * *Added(Reset FRP, Reset All Locks(Without Data Loss), Format, Backup, Restore, Wipe Security)  - World's First    * *ZTE BLADE D  T610  -  * *Added(Reset FRP, Reset All Locks(Without Data Loss), Format, Backup, Restore, Wipe Security)  - World's First    * *ZTE Warp 7  N9519   - * *Added(Reset FRP, Reset All Locks(Without Data Loss), Format, Backup, Restore, Wipe Security)  - World's First    * *ZTE K88    -   * *Added(Reset FRP, Reset All Locks(Without Data Loss), Format, Backup, Restore, Wipe Security)  - World's First    * *ZTE ConeXis X1 -    * *Added(Reset FRP, Reset All Locks(Without Data Loss), Format, Backup, Restore, Wipe Security)  - World's First    * *Vodafone Smart style 7 / VFD600  - * *Added(Reset FRP, Reset All Locks(Without Data Loss), Format, Backup, Restore, Wipe Security)  - World's First   * *Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 / VFD995N -**Added(Reset FRP, Reset All Locks(Without Data Loss), Format, Backup, Restore, Wipe Security)  - World's First   *  *Added Following Support for the Following ZTE Models*  * ZTE AVID PLUS Z828* * Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE AXON* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE AXON 7 Mini* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE AXON Elite * *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE AXON Lux* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE AXON Pro* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE BLADE A320* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE BLADE A506* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE BLADE A512* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE BLADE S6 * *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE BLADE S6 Plus* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE BLADE S7* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE BLADE V8* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE BLADE V8 Mini* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE BLADE V8 Pro* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE BLADE X MAX Z983* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE BLADE X Z93* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE Blade Z MAX Z982* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE GRAND X MAX 2 Z988* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE MAVEN 3 Z835* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE MAX XL N9560 * *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE Nubia Z7 Mini* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE Turkcell T40* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE Turkcell T50* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE TURKCELL T60* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE Turkcell T70* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE Turkcell T80* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE Z MAX PRO Z981* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE Zmax 2 Z955A* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)** ZTE Grand X4 Z956* *Added (**Backup, Restore, Wipe Security**)* *Added FRP Support for Vivo XPlay 6** - World's First  * Select Manually Internal Loader Vivo MSM8996 * Added FRP Support for Lenovo K5 A6020a41* Select Manually Internal Loader Lenovo MSM8936*  Fixed And Improved Qualcomm Read Firmware*  *WARNING : IMEI          Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is   Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone   Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this          Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by          using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   D o w n l o a d L i n k  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *    -: Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-  Skype Support :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *      				__________________
 Regards,
MUKESH RAJ | My Gsm 24  Admin 
if Any Sales Related Question? Just Live Chat with us on Our Website ....!!

----------

